

Six Tips For Writing An E-Mail To A Prospect or Potential Partner - skmurphy
http://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2013/02/12/six-tips-for-writing-an-e-mail-to-a-prospect-or-potential-partner/

======
skmurphy
Key ideas:

    
    
       1. Write the "Bad Version"first
       2. Write an outline first 
       3. Add a Middleman
       4. Stop Writing and Pick up the Phone 
       5. Write the E-Mail Reply You Would Like to Receive 
       6. Draw the Proposal as a Diagram or Sketch

